# AV receivers



## micro (Nov 21, 2011)

Hi All,

Thinking of buying a new receiver, NAD T748? :rant:
Can someone recommend one. 

Thanks

regards
micro


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Hi Micro, welcome to the Shack.
What is your budget? for what your paying for the NAD you can do much better.


----------



## micro (Nov 21, 2011)

Hi Tony,

Budget is about around $400.
I think I should go for 5.1 channels,
There's offer for the NADT748 is 7.1 channels.

regards
micro


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

all good receivers will be at least 7.1 channels you dont need to use all 7 the receiver will automatically use what speakers you have hooked up.
Have a look at Accsessories4less. this Onkyo 709, I know its a bit over budget but its a great receiver for a great deal.


----------



## micro (Nov 21, 2011)

tks for yr advise will do some home work on this.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

with the Onkyo you get Audyssey NultiEQ XT auto room correction, THX certification and that gives you some very useful surround modes that you do not get with the NAD You also get pre outs so you can add an amp later if you need more power to any of the 7 channels. You also get the Qdeo video processor.


----------



## micro (Nov 21, 2011)

To correct to said there's seven channels pre outs.
tks for yr highend note.


----------



## MikeBiker (Jan 3, 2010)

tonyvdb said:


> all good receivers will be at least 7.1 channels you dont need to use all 7 the receiver will automatically use what speakers you have hooked up.
> Have a look at Accsessories4less. this Onkyo 709, I know its a bit over budget but its a great receiver for a great deal.


The only problem I have with getting a refurbished unit from Accessories4less is that the unit only comes with a 1 year warranty. Adding an extended warranty puts the cost close enough to what new units sell for that I would just get a new one.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

It has been my experience that if you dont have issues within the first year you wont have any.


----------



## micro (Nov 21, 2011)

I think I may go for the Onkyo 509 cause running out of budget.
Need to order online plus shipping charges and wireless lan adapter to Singapore is over my budget.
And also a step up transformer.

My may concern now is the warranty, cause I living in Singapore.
Is this unit Onkyo 509 firmware can be upgrade in future?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Any electronics you ship out of the US to Singapore will void the warranty. Can you not get Onkyo in Singapore?


----------



## MikeBiker (Jan 3, 2010)

tonyvdb said:


> It has been my experience that if you dont have issues within the first year you wont have any.


I fully agree with you, but there is the uncertainty and associated uneasiness of having a relatively expensive piece of audio equipment go out of warranty sooner than the manufacturer warrants it to. The warranty eases the mind as much as it protects the equipment.


----------



## micro (Nov 21, 2011)

This unit cost in Singapore is about $660.00


----------

